# 90 300zx tt engine smoke.



## kyleubz707 (Aug 9, 2017)

My car has been sitting for a bit now and the car would not go into gear. I bled everything and also bought a new slave cylinder. The pedal began to harden and all the air was out of the system. When I started the car everything was working and was shifting perfectly. Then I started to see smoke coming through the firewall so I drove it home. When I got to the driveway to reverse it in, the car would not go into gear anymore. I turned the car off and put it into reverse just to get it in the driveway. Any clue why it is smoking. Possibly the lines and the Master has something to do with it. It does not smell like oil or coolant that is leaking.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the shifting problem, I would advise installing a new clutch master, as well, and re-bleed the system. Sitting for long periods is the worst thing for hydraulic systems. As far as the smoke, who knows? You really need to pinpoint the source. You should have posted this in the 300ZX section.


----------

